# Snow pro stg 2 or devils own?



## quentin16564 (May 17, 2007)

So i really don't know which kit to go with, the snow kit and run it off the MAF or devils kit and i set the spray. Any input would be great maybe some pros and cons of each.
Thanks Quentin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

I think both are about the same. I run my devilsown off MAF. The check valve sucks with the devils own kit, so if you run the usrt tb plate which most do, get a solenoid as well. Most ppl here will have the snow cause of the excellent customer service provided to them by vendors. everyone here will vouch for usrt


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (badbidet)*

USRT is a great place to buy, Scott helped me out bigtime.
Spent alot of time on the phone with me...on a Saturday @ 6pm


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (gypsyjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gypsyjetta* »_USRT is a great place to buy, Scott helped me out bigtime.
Spent alot of time on the phone with me...on a Saturday @ 6pm









i second that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (ghettojetta20vT)*

Buy the devils own base kit and then the snow performance progressive psi controller that is boost based. It's cheaper this way and highly effective at giving you the desired results.


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you run dual nozzles or just a single?


----------



## quentin16564 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Snow pro stg 2 or devils own? (quentin16564)*

i don't have the kit yet but dual seems to be the way to go to achieve max performance.


----------



## quentin16564 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Snow pro stg 2 or devils own? (quentin16564)*

Another question i had is, whats the deal with the solenoids. Do i just need them if i run two nozzles or even with one. If some one could explain the reason for there purpose that would be great. 


_Modified by quentin16564 at 10:09 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Snow pro stg 2 or devils own? (quentin16564)*

run the kit with a boost signal, i dont trust that much the ones that use the maf signal, when the weather is cold they start making crazy things, you can never go wrong with a boost signal....
check the coolingmist kits they rock!!


----------



## painbro (Apr 15, 2009)

watching this thread. im on the market for a water meth kit.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (painbro)*

I installed the DO kit and it comes with a controller for the map sensor. Bought it from BSH def one of the best upgrades I have done so far.


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Snow pro stg 2 or devils own? (quentin16564)*

You can't count out the AEM kit. The progressive controller uses both MAP / MAF inputs and includes the safety output (boost safe). The kit also includes the 1gal. tank. It was a snap to install and for about $360. I didn't even use the tank because I was lazy and it was late. Couldn't saved a few bucks there. Alas, I ruined the controller on accident and will be using the Snow Performance VC-25 Progressive Controller from USRT, bc it has the same MAF / MAP feature.


----------

